# Xenadrine, glucose and endurance



## Pivot4 (Jun 4, 2009)

So i have a 100mi race coming up and its a morning start. I usually drink a cup of coffee in the morning but am thinking about skipping it come race day. Not wanting to get a headache during the race I am considering taking Xenadrine which is an old school weight loss supp. Supposedly the Xenadrine causes glucose levels to rise in the bloodstream...among other effects. Thoughts on if this would upset my race day nutrition scheme? I dont have time to test my theory out on the trail.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Pivot4 said:


> So i have a 100mi race coming up and its a morning start. I usually drink a cup of coffee in the morning but am thinking about skipping it come race day. Not wanting to get a headache during the race I am considering taking Xenadrine which is an old school weight loss supp. Supposedly the Xenadrine causes glucose levels to rise in the bloodstream...among other effects. Thoughts on if this would upset my race day nutrition scheme? I dont have time to test my theory out on the trail.


My advise, don't do it!

" Controversial History

Cytodyne, the maker of Xenadrine, was fined due to the false claims that the product Xenadrine EFX could expedite weight loss and burn fast without diet and exercise. Since this is not possible, the FDA fined Cytodyne $100,000 in 2005. Xenadrine RFA-1 is a reformulated form of the original Xenadrine.
Dangerous Ingredient

Xenadrine is among the very few products sold in the market that contains ephedrine. Ephedrine has been long banned by the FDA due to its very dangerous side effects.
What is Ephedrine

The list of ingredients on Xenadrine does not say Ephedra but "Ma Huang." Ma Huang is a Chinese medicinal plant also known as Ephedra and is heavy in Ephedrine. Upon ingestion Ma Huang or Ma Huang, extract is metabolized by the body into the chemical equivalent of Ephedrine.
Side Effects of Ephedrine

According to the FDA, Ephedrine is highly addictive and can lead to high blood pressure, stroke, seizures, heart attack or death. Other side effects include nausea, headaches, irregular heartbeat and sleeplessness. It is a dangerous heart stimulant similar to speed.
Other Names for Ephedrine

Other names used for Ephedrine on many product labels are epitonin, ma huang, sida cordifolia and sinica."


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I think testing out any new idea at race time is just dumb, especially something like that can have strong effects on your heart rate, stomach upset, and who knows what else. 
that's the kind of thing you train with and experiment with to make sure if it works and what dose works best etc. 

If you train every day after drinking morning coffee, why would you change that on race day? That makes no sense.

As to richwolfs post, ephedra (ma huang) are now banned by the FDA and are not present in Xenadrine. 

And I don't know about the Xenadrine company being fined for false claims, but the claim that some substances can increase your metabolism are absolutely true.


----------



## Pivot4 (Jun 4, 2009)

I use the Xenadrine, same bottle Ive had since around 2003, when coffee wont cut it for staying awake but that only happens once a year or so. I dont train with it because I dont do 100mi training rides out in the woods...only about 60 or so. As for abstaining on race day, I dont want to consume any sugar too close to race start. I think I will just drink cold black coffee in the morning and then take Advil if a headache comes on. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is a link: Diet pill sellers fined $25M - USATODAY.com

Why would you take anything like this from a company that had to settle a fine with the government? Who cares what they put in it now?

And what are the proven benefits of this product?

I also concur to change a routine race day is probably not the best plan.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just add a little extra caffeine with your morning coffee if you need the extra little boost. Here's a neat article about caffeine and sports performance...

Caffeine and Sports Performance


----------

